# Howdy y'all!



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

I skipped this say meow forum and went straight to cat chat (Well, I didn't know this existed, I had a particular question and was anxious to see what others thought) but when I finally noticed this, I thought I would come on in and say hello. My boyfriend and I have two cats... Gandalfthegirl (a gray kitty we mistakenly thought was a boy and had to change the name to fit) and Mooch (whom we acquired recently). Gandalf is about 8 months and Moochie... well, I'm not sure on his age but I will say about 3 years. Would like to get some pics on here... have to wait til I can get to a scanner though... Love the forum!!

-Kat


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to the forum. can't wait to see those pictures


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Kat - welcome


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

welcome!!!!
can't wait to see pictures!!!!! @@@


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! >>>(


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks guys for making me feel welcome... I've done several posts already and everyone has made me feel welcome


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's because we're happy you're here!


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Ahhh... thanks Jeanie... 

Here's some pics of my babies...









This is Mooch









And this is Gandalf

Why can't I get my pics to stay?? Arg.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! :lol:


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Well I do have pics of them in the cat photos... Still haven't figured out how to post them here yet.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

if you go to the photo gallery and right click on the photo then click its properties you can copy and paste the url here.

here's the URL: 

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500/1068Mooch.JPG


and here's the photo:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Watch out, Moby! You have a rival!  (Karaokekat, Moby is a beautiful white cat that belongs to Bean, one of our moderators. He has hearts pounding around here! :) )


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

awww what a gorgeous cat


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks catman! I was having troubles..  

Here's Gandalf, the baby.










Thanks Jeanie & Madmissie... Mooch is a gorgeous cat... (although when we got him, he had rolled around in something sticky... it looked like he had dreadlocks!!! He pulled a few of them out on his own, which must've hurt, and I cut out the rest... you can't see it in the pics but he has a few bald spots on he back  )

Here's a couple more:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are very adorable. I love the neat coloring of the Moby rival though! Hehe :wink:


----------

